# He's as Badass Brown right?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What sort of info do you know about his parents?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

His mom was a Chesnut Varnish Roan blanket Appy, and i never got to see the sire. just know that he was a "Black" QH meaning he could be a large various amounts of things sadly.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If he were mine, I would be thinking about a cream test lol. He just has that golden tint to his coat, right?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he certainly does. i have photos of his Dam if you want those. i WILL say. not sure if it makes to much of a difference, but sparta has 3 full siblings. 2 palomino sisters, and Black Varnish roan appy brother. so he may just be a brownskin after all.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well that makes it slightly easier. If the two palominos are his full sisters, they have to have a cream gene from a parent, so he could have it too. I am actually leaning toward smoky black though. Do you have baby pictures?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, I went back through your old posts like a crazy stalker. I am far more confident in saying he looks like a smoky black to me. I would be testing him for extension and for cream if I owned him


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

of Sparta? i certainly do. he was born into my arms just 2 short years ago!

all wet still








1 day old
































2 weeks old
















6 weeks
















2 months








3 months








4 months


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

He's lovely, that's what he is...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what genetically would be a smokey black? Black based + Cream?

Anna. thank you! went in half with another lady, and we bought sparta's mom, i was to take the baby when it was born. and i am thankful that we did that because i truely believe this boy is my heart horse! and i am very thankful to have owned him from the day he was born and continue to own and love him until the day he passes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes smokey black is black + cream. A black with two creams would be a smokey cream.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm gonna go through and see if i can find pictures of the sire, and siblings. i'll see what i can find from when we were passing emails, i remember him sending me pictures of the siblings but not sure if he did of the sire or not.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was right, no pictures of the studs, but here is 2 of sparta's full siblings


----------

